

Apple Quietly Fixes iPad's Broken App Store Revealing 1,422 Games - evo_9
http://m.kotaku.com/5530530/apple-quietly-fixes-ipads-broken-app-store-revealing-1422-games

======
cobralibre
The iBooks store has the same problem; most books can only be found via
search, making an already paltry inventory seem even smaller.

I wonder if this has been improved? (I don't have an iPad handy while I'm
working, so I can't verify myself.)

